# building a vivarium



## corn (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi i am wanting to build a viv 4FTx2FTx2FT out of oak contiboard from BnQ
Just wondering if anyone could tell me what sizes i need and how much this will cost from BnQ goinjg from the online prices and im useless at working things out
for E.g what sizes sheets will i need and how much will this cost ??
cheers


----------



## corn (Sep 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## versace (May 28, 2009)

im going to be doing the same thing, but going for mdf.

2440 x 1220 x 18 mm sheet , about £15 in B&Q 

Done some quick drawings, looks to work out perfect.

I was tired when doing these though, so dont take my word for it.


----------



## corn (Sep 10, 2009)

Cheers so would one sheet cover it roughly ?


----------



## SHarte (Aug 27, 2009)

lol I was thinking about doing it but I woosed out and have asked my dad to do it cos he's a joiner. I've asked him to build some cupboards in underneath so it should be a cool set-up. Any woods I should avoid btw for a leo?


----------



## corn (Sep 10, 2009)

i think conti board or mdf should be fine


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

4ft = 1219.2mm
2ft = 609.6mm

on the B&Q website the only board size to meet this requirement is the Contiboard Traditional Oak Effect (L)2000 x (W)600 x (T)18mm. You will have way more than enough for the length but it will be just under 2ft deep.

Rough calculations - 1 x back, 1 x base, 1 x top, 2 x sides (using offcuts from the top and bottom), 2 x front strips for runners... total 4 boards @ £23.28 each = £93.12. You might be able to cut it fine with just 3 boards making it only £69.84

More than likely cheaper to buy a vivarium but if money isn't a problem then you would be able to build this for about £120, not forgetting to mention the runner's and glass. 

The other option is look elsewhere for the wood as B&Q can be quite expensive. I assume you want the Oak Effect?

If iv made any mistakes, miscalculations etc, please feel free to correct me


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

If you have never built a viv before, you should consider going to a tip shop or charity shop, to buy a simple cabinet with one or two shelves. Quite often local papers have loads for sale. I have done this a few times and have some really great vivs from it. I use the shelves to make a runner at the bottom, or both top and bottom if you wish to put glass sliding doors in.

This has worked for me fine. I have managed with some luck to make one of my vivs for about £10! Its about 4ft tall corner viv, was meant for a corner kitchen cabinet thing.

Good luck building!


----------



## Fozz (Aug 25, 2009)

Try freecycle, I see loads and loads of wood on there....... I once got 15 railway sleepers and 2 pieces of 2 metre squared MDF for free....
Might be worth a shot......


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

Fozz said:


> Try freecycle, I see loads and loads of wood on there....... I once got 15 railway sleepers and 2 pieces of 2 metre squared MDF for free....
> Might be worth a shot......


Freecycle is KING! It feels odd turning up at a strangers house and taking things for free...you still feel like you're stealing even though they give the stuff to you!


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

they have 4ft by 2ft boards approx in b-and-q, i used the 12mm thickness mdf, mine cost around 9 pound a sheet, i needed 3 sheets of this(top and bottom and half of one sheet for both sides), then one sheet of hardboard for the back panel and some pine for the glass runners to sit on(i sealed all of this of course with yacht varnish and silicone).

this vivarium keeps heat well, so i have no problems with it, obviously the materials you are looking at using will be a bit more expensive.
and also watch out with angles of the sheets, i had to go through a whole pile of sheets to get 3 boards with the correct 90 degree angles.
otherwise the whole thing will go crap side up.

also lots of good threads in the habitat section i think. 

and p.s. to the person who said about getting an old cupboard for a first time viv build, good idea, but, i never built anything before, and my viv turned out great, just got to check measurements a few times  and of course, theres the full satisfaction of knowing your pet is in something you buit from scratch.:Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::flrt:


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

That is correct clob91 and looking at the B&Q website, they don't have good sized tradition oak contiboard. It would have a great finish using this but it might be cheaper in the long run to use MDF or something similar. They supply it in better sizes for what you need it for.

I built my viv from a TV/DVD unit i got from Asda, was on sale for £11.00. I only needed runners and glass which cost me £1.50 for the runners and £8 for the glass cut to measure, i made a few adjustments to the unit and it now looks like a viv. Also got it in beach effect to go with the rest of the furniture killing 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

clob91 said:


> and p.s. to the person who said about getting an old cupboard for a first time viv build, good idea, but, i never built anything before, and my viv turned out great, just got to check measurements a few times  and of course, theres the full satisfaction of knowing your pet is in something you buit from scratch.:Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::flrt:


Ok smarty pants :notworthy: Mr Corn Man you can take the easy option as I suggested, or attempt to be as amazing as this fella! haha. Anyway! I like making vivs out of old cupboards or shelves etc as you end up with some really original vivs. Yours might be just as good as the ones in the shop but I bet they don't look as good as my adapted vivs :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol


----------



## Pagananaka (Jul 3, 2009)

Wish I had thought about making mine out of a ruddy cupboard.....Have one in kids bedroom :blush:

Didnt and built mine couldnt be bothered cuttin em short so its ended up 6x2x2.....First build ever but would have been so much easier to convert and ruddy quicker.....

Mmmmm :gasp: 

Idea emerging......av cupboard and that means another viv...:devil:
OH is definitely gonna hate me .......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

SHarte said:


> Any woods I should avoid btw for a leo?


Avoid Pine - it's poisonous to reptiles.

Good luck


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve just been to ikeas casualty corner and got a birch coloured cupboard for £5

theres nothing wrong with it, not a scratch and i`ve just got to add runners and glass.

genius eh!


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

we just built a 4/2/2 with a stand ,got all the conti from b&q cant off the top of my head what we bought from them ,have it all writen down so will find it and post it ,its good to do it just so you can say i built that but look around will probibly get one cheeper .


----------



## corn (Sep 10, 2009)

cheers everyone the advice as really helped


----------

